# HYATT LCUP reservations expires in Aug



## benjaminb13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Need help from all the Hyatt point Gurus out there

Just purchase dBeach House - week 6-Feb.which closed recently-

Have a LCUP reservation made for me at Hyatt Pinon point (only spot available)at the time ----forJuly 28 -Aug 3

Consistently checking  to see if I can get an opening in Carmel or  Sierra ---Im from California
--As I may not be able to make arizona-

If I dont use it I lose it-- Right????

Or do I have options...... I hope......


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2007)

You're CUP phase ends at the second week of August (6-months out).  Week 5 units will be released to the club at the first week of August and Week 4 units will be released at the last week of July.  Therefore, you won't see availability for those weeks for another 2-4 weeks.  You just have to remember that 6-month out window.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Is there anything I can do to save these points?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 2, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Is there anything I can do to save these points?



I'm new to trying to understand Hyatt...let me see if I can make sense of this.  I could be totally wrong, but this will be a good test of what I have (or have not   learned).  

So these are week 6 points that were available as of week 6, 2006, for usage between weeks 6-32 (HRPP), 32-6 (CUP), and 6-32 (LCUP).  Any reservations made in LCUP (you are now in week 27) can only be for reservations up to 60 days out. So you have five more weeks to find something up to 60 days out. In theory, you could book a week at the very end of LCUP for a stay that will be 60 days later. That's all I know that you can do with those points.

Now, you also have all your week 6 points that were available starting week 6, 2007...so you are still in HRPP, but CUP is coming up in five weeks...

P.S. to Kal & all the Hyatt experts...am I understanding the system correctly? Did I graduate from the Hyatt 101 class yet... ?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 2, 2007)

You are right -I recently purchased
since I had 2000 points avaiable- in 2007 technically my HRPP did start feb 2006-
I missed Hrpp-(which started in 2006) I missed cUP for 2007-
My LCUP started on Feb 2007 but expires Aug of 2007 - 
So Technically- I have 2 extra months- (60 days after LCUP expires)
I can make a reservation  in Aug 2007 for  Oct of 2007 - b4 I lose the points
Right???? a little more time does help---
Whew.....


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, I see, you are talking about 2007 occupancy points, not 2008 occupancy points.  So yes, those points are in LCUP which will expire 6-months following the last day of Week 5.  If you don't use them, they're gone.  If you reserve something on the last day of LCUP, you must occupy the unit within 60 days.  That's the only way to extend LCUP to longer than 6 months.

Now the bigger issue is what are you doing with the 2008 points.  Those were placed into your account on the first day of Week 6 (mid-February 2007).  You definitely need to get on some wait lists for next year.  I own Week 5 and have already received confirmation for some of those points and am number 1 on a wait list for the balance.  Those reservation/request are for February 2008.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 2, 2007)

....and I thought Starwood was confusing


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks 
Ill start working on 2008- tahoe
It makes it easier to know I can rebook for a reservation for OCT/07 if available
Denise is getting pretty good at this isnt she?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 2, 2007)

Denise is a brain at this!  All I want is to exchange with a Hyatt person for a February 2008 in Key West -- and that isn't easy either


----------



## Denise L (Jul 2, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Denise is a brain at this!  All I want is to exchange with a Hyatt person for a February 2008 in Key West -- and that isn't easy either



I am a total newbie in trying to tackle the Hyatt system and have spent the past couple of weeks being a nuisance to the Hyatt experts and asking questions   . The *real* test is whether or not I will be able to get any of the reservations I want once I get into the Hyatt system with a resale purchase. If I can get a week I want using aging CUP points, then I will be happy to be done with midterms  . The Hyatt finals will be ongoing every year  . 

The only difficult part of Starwood is waking up at the crack of dawn and redialing until a human answers. Then it's all luck as to whether the agent I get (they have varying levels of expertise) can book a week before they are all snatched up by the multi-phone dialers and robots.

In comparing the various systems, I am hoping that booking a Hyatt stay will be less stressful than booking a Starwood stay.  DVC appears easy on the surface, but I can't say I am looking forward to calling day by day for a holiday week reservation for 2008  .


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 2, 2007)

Denise L said:


> So these are week 6 points that were available as of week 6, 2006, for usage between weeks 6-32 (HRPP), 32-6 (CUP), and 6-32 (LCUP).  Any reservations made in LCUP (you are now in week 27) can only be for reservations up to 60 days out. So you have five more weeks to find something up to 60 days out. In theory, you could book a week at the very end of LCUP for a stay that will be 60 days later. That's all I know that you can do with those points.
> 
> Now, you also have all your week 6 points that were available starting week 6, 2007...so you are still in HRPP, but CUP is coming up in five weeks...
> 
> ?



OK, now in English??

HRPP, CUP & LCUP?  Is any of this is in the TUG advice article?

 Is CUP and LCUP some way of saying "getaway" time or as II calls it Flexchange?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 2, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> OK, now in English??
> 
> HRPP, CUP & LCUP?  Is any of this is in the TUG advice article?
> 
> Is CUP and LCUP some way of saying "getaway" time or as II calls it Flexchange?



English?! Are you kidding? I just spent two weeks learning a foreign timeshare language....:whoopie: !

All of this is on a link http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm from Ken's Advice page for Hyatt. Lots of great info, and it still took me weeks to just skim the surface.


----------



## Kal (Jul 2, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> OK, now in English??
> 
> HRPP, CUP & LCUP? Is any of this is in the TUG advice article?
> 
> Is CUP and LCUP some way of saying "getaway" time or as II calls it Flexchange?


 
The Hyatt system is both deeded property ownership and a points system.  You have exclusive right to use your owned unit, however if you choose not to use the unit, it has a point value.  Those points operate in 3 phases - HRPP (Home Resort Preference Period), CUP (Club Use Period) and LCUP (Limited Club Use Period).

HRPP is a 6-month period where an owner can decide if (s)he wants to use their owned unit.  No frantic phone calls a year ahead, but a simple call to Hyatt indicating you will use your unit.

When an owner desires to do something different than use their owned unit, they "spend" their points by requesting the week(s) and resort(s) they desire.  This is accomplished during a 12-month period (HRPP and CUP) and is often a matter of getting on a wait list.  When the request becomes available the reservation is made.

If there are points available after the initial 12-month period the owner must occupy the requested unit within 60-days of the reservation being filled.  This is the LCUP phase.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Kal,

That helps alot. 

We toured last fall and DW loved the Hyatt but we have too many TS now to even consider buying another.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2007)

Kal: You say six months for their "owned unit" -- are you given a specific unit when you buy?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 10, 2007)

Obviously, I am not Kal  , but Hyatt sells fixed units, fixed weeks.  So I you own week 1, you have 12-6 months out to decide whether you will use that week in your deeded unit.   Hope that helps.


----------



## Kal (Jul 10, 2007)

Denise is correct.  I might also add that if you own a lock-off designed unit you ALSO have exclusive right to use either half of the unit.  You just have to notify Hyatt during the 6-month period if you will use all or some of the unit.  If you don't notify them the unit will be made available to other Club members.


----------



## mesamirage (Jul 10, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Kal: You say six months for their "owned unit" -- are you given a specific unit when you buy?


 
Kal answered this already, but I thought I would add that you do get a specific unit/week when you purchase... something we think is a big advantage to owning Hyatt. FYI some of the resorts are deeded and others are 75 year RTU... so if that matters to you, that should be taken into consideration. The fact that you get a specific unit can add additional value to a resale (they do it on the developer side), ie certain unit layouts are worth more, certain views or locations are worth more.. etc... its likely you will pay the same amount for the same point unit at a specific resort (example all 1400 points at Tahoe go for around $9700) on the resale market.. but if you do your homework you can watch the resale market until you get a specific unit or view that you want... this is important at places like Carmel where the view makes the unit!!

Steve


----------



## calgal (Jul 13, 2007)

You can also split your owned week, and reserve a 2,3, or 4 night stay, and spend the rest of your points elsewhere. Likewise, a club member can reserve and use a 2,3, or 4 night stay if one is available in the system.

Denise, as one of your tutors I am proud of how far you've come on the learning curve.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Good idea- 
I just checked with work - unfortunately,the week I have reserved in Pinon point Jyly 28-Aug 3- I travel to Sity of Industry, CA for work-
i heard from seller- Unit is already in my name - Ill try to call Hyatt even without a membership #- is this possible?
Can anyone  check to see if there are 2,3 4 nights in Sierra or Carmel- for Aug or Sept??


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 13, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Good idea-
> I just checked with work - unfortunately,the week I have reserved in Pinon point Jyly 28-Aug 3- I travel to Sity of Industry, CA for work-
> i heard from seller- Unit is already in my name - Ill try to call Hyatt even without a membership #- is this possible?
> Can anyone  check to see if there are 2,3 4 nights in Sierra or Carmel- for Aug or Sept??



Carmel is sold out and the weather here is excellent sunny warm days  NO FOG!!!

Tahoe

 	2BR  	Tue Jul 17, 2007  	 Thu Jul 19, 2007  	2  	400

That is all i found for you but it always changes!!  Get the old owner to waitlist for you until Hyatt put your new unit in your name.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 15, 2007)

Contacted Hyatt Friday- My Name Is In Finally---(yesss)- 
So I Am Now Able To Access The Website.
I Immediately Moved Mylcup Reservation For 3 Days Tahoe In Sept
Had To Cancel Pinon Point.
I Also Immediately Converted My 2008 Points Into Cup- As I Wont Be Going To Key West Till 2009 Earliest.
Carmel- I Tried To Follow Your Advise And Immediately Attempted To Make My 2008 Cup Sierra/ Or Carmel Waiting List On The Site- 
It Asked For A Credit Card- Should I Go Ahead And Fill That Info Out?
Also... Can I Join The Waiting List For Both Properties And Take The First One That Comes Available/- Or Can I Only Go One At A Time
In Your Experience Is It Best To Just Put The Week You Want? Or A Date Range By Filling Out Week Numbers?


----------



## Kal (Jul 15, 2007)

Convert points to CUP: You really don't have to do anything on the CUP issue. It will happen automatically if you don't tell Hyatt you will be using your owned unit. The points are ALWAYS in your account, you just have priority over others to use your unit. You can use the points as soon as they are in your account.

Waiting Lists: You can place your name on multiple waiting lists. The first one that has availability will automatically become a reservation and use the "oldest" points in your account.

Specifics of Request: You will maximize your chances if you offer more flexibility. That of course depends on your own flexibility on travel times. Multiple week choices will always help but some folks like myself want a very specific week (and often specific units) at the resort.

Credit Card: You should enter the information otherwise you won't get into the system.

By the way, exactly how long did it take from you signing the purchase documents to getting your name into the Hyatt system?  What was the effective date of your name being entered into the system?  On the first day of July?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ken
Here is an estimate of my Hyatt purch timelines;
-Signed docs and sent wire on 6/7
-6/18 deed received by closing comp
-6/20- deed sent to Hyatt
-6/23 confirmed w/ Crystal(Hyatt rep) deed was there and in process
-7/12-informed by seth that unit was in my name ( may have been in my name sooner)
-7/13 contacted Hyatt- gave my name and received my membership number
faster process than HGVC
Hope this helps

If its not too much trouble can you give me some of the better units/blsdgs in Sierra and carmel?

Thanks


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi guys 
will I also be able to access an II website?


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 15, 2007)

My separate II membership info arrived, unsolicited, about 30 days after my Hyatt purchase was finalized on Hyatt's books and records.


----------



## Kal (Jul 17, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> ...If its not too much trouble can you give me some of the better units/blsdgs in Sierra and carmel?...


 
Thanks for the details on the timing of getting your membership in place.  That's a quick turn-around!

Sorry, I don't have any preferences at Tahoe or Carmel.  Maybe others have some thoughts?


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kal said:


> Thanks for the details on the timing of getting your membership in place.  That's a quick turn-around!
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any preferences at Tahoe or Carmel.  Maybe others have some thoughts?



How about HAWAII?


----------



## robertr55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Kal said:


> Denise is correct.  I might also add that if you own a lock-off designed unit you ALSO have exclusive right to use either half of the unit.  You just have to notify Hyatt during the 6-month period if you will use all or some of the unit.  If you don't notify them the unit will be made available to other Club members.



Is there a list somewhere of Hyatt resorts that have lock-off units?


----------



## Kal (Sep 19, 2007)

Go *Here* and look for resorts with "studios".


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 19, 2007)

Kal said:


> Go *Here* and look for resorts with "studios".



Kal,

You are doing a great job and Thank you, but some of these people should either call hyatt,e-mail or get their info directly from Hyatt in snail mail.


You can only do so much you are the best!!!

Many many thanks!!!


----------



## Kal (Sep 19, 2007)

The answers to many questions are readily available on my website, but a person might not be able to find it.  So all I do is help with the flash light.

However, just today someone wanted the complete list of owners at a particular Hyatt resort.  Yeah right!  That's TOP SECRET stuff.  So not all questions get a response.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 20, 2007)

Kal said:


> The answers to many questions are readily available on my website, but a person might not be able to find it.  So all I do is help with the flash light.
> 
> However, just today someone wanted the complete list of owners at a particular Hyatt resort.  Yeah right!  That's TOP SECRET stuff.  So not all questions get a response.



okokokokokok


----------



## Kal (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you possibly suggesting that a person can NOT believe 100% of the things 100% of the posters say 100% of the time??? OMG, the next thing you'll be suggesting is that the Federal Government is NOT here to help us!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 20, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> My separate II membership info arrived, unsolicited, about 30 days after my Hyatt purchase was finalized on Hyatt's books and records.


I never receivec my II membership- its been 3 months-just got the magazine


----------



## Kal (Sep 21, 2007)

What did Hyatt say when you called them?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 21, 2007)

I asked them for my welcome package- that was sent 
and informed them I never received anything from Interval


----------



## Kal (Sep 21, 2007)

Call them back and ask for your Interval Membership Number so you can go on the Interval website.


----------



## tamu91 (Nov 29, 2007)

Help please!

I'm ready to buy a Beach House contract with 1,880 pt, week 13 I believe.  Sellers did not use their 2007 points so it will transfer with this transaction.  If we close by end of December and let's say I'm in the Hyatt system by January, how much time do I have before I lose the 2007 points.

I read Kal's website but I'm still confused about HRPP, LCUP and CUP rules.

Here are several questions that I hope someone can answer.  If I'm mainly interested in using points to trade within Hyatt,

1) do I deposit as soon as my '08 HRPP begins and get on a waitlist for a trip to Wild Oak Ranch in July.

2) what if I'm interested in a ski property during ski season, say early March.  When can I request a trade and which year points do I use if I own Wk. 13, late March?

Thanks


----------



## Denise L (Nov 29, 2007)

The 2007 pts for this week would have been first available in the HRPP at the beginning of week 13 in 2006. They entered LCUP 12 months later in 2007, and would be good until 6 months later to book 60 days out.  Add 6 months to week 13, 2007 . I would think that those 2007 points are gone by now.

Your 2008 pts were available week 13, 2007. They are in CUP 6 months later, and in LCUP 6 months after that, or week 13, 2008.

If you are in the system on January 1, your 2008 pts will have 11-12 weeks left in CUP before they become LCUP and are restricted to bookings 60 days out. I'd immediately search and book, get on waitlists, etc.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 30, 2007)

tamu91,

The seller can waitlist or reserve anything for you0before you buy your hyatt timeshare it all transfers to yo0u when yo0u become the owner.

What are you buying? How many points?

Welcome to Hyatt!!


----------



## tamu91 (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a good idea.  I'll ask if they can when they answer my first question, whether their '07 points can still be used.  

Hyatt system still has me confused.  If I understand Denise correctly, HRPP for wk. 13 points for 2007 started back on wk 13, 2006?  So these reservation periods dictate when you can make a reservation, when your waitlist clears, etc. but nothing to do with your check-in/out dates.


----------



## Kal (Nov 30, 2007)

Let's look at the points system a little differently.

You receive your points 12 months prior to the first day of the week owned.  During that 12 month period you can confirm a reservation at any HVC resort where a unit is available.  The reserved stay (i.e. check-in/check-out) can occur during an 18 month period starting 12 months prior to the first day of the week owned.

During the first 6 months of that 12 month period you have the exclusive right to confirm a reservation in the unit-week you own.  That period is called HRPP.  That's the only significance of HRPP.

If you confirm a reservation during the 6 month period starting on the first day of the week owned (i.e. LCUP) you must occupy the unit within 60 days.

In the specific situation you mentioned, points for the "W13, 2007" year were added to your account 12 months in advance of the week owned (i.e. W13-2006 for owned week 13).  Your account has already been credited with the 2008 points.  Those were added on W13-2007.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 1, 2007)

Tamu91,

You will catch on to the hyatt system very soon it really is EASY!!!!  You will just and more an more points you will see.

You can always call Hyatt and ask them over and over ...I did when i first got started.

The biggest thing to remember book your reservations before you points going to limited club use very easy you have a whole year +....Week 1 2008 you have till week 1 2009 to make a reservation so you can even book(make a reservation) most of the first have of 2009 till June+- 2009... I know i got you confused just keep calling hyatt they are great.

*What are you buying?????*


----------



## duke (Dec 1, 2007)

I would appreciate your help.

I own week 52 at Pinion Pointe in Sedona.

I want to make a reservation at Highlands Inn in Carmel during the Summer (Aug - Sept).

When am I eligible to make the reservations for Highlands Inn.

Thanks.


----------



## Kal (Dec 1, 2007)

You will receive your new points on the first day of week 52-2007.  You can use those points to stay at Carmel in August/Sept 2008.  The Carmel units will generally be available 6 months prior to the desired week, but often sooner than that.  You should get your name on a request list ASAP.  It might already be too late as that list will be lengthy.  Just ask Hyatt what position you have on the list.


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for your help.  Hyatt system is little different than what I'm used to but I think I'm getting it.

I'm in a process of purchasing a 2 bdrm contract at the Hyatt Beach House, Wk. 13 I believe which comes with 1,880 points.

After reading Kal's post, I'm even more curious which year points the seller might be talking about.  He can even be talking about 2008 allocation points as Kal mentioned.


----------

